# Adding Coconut Milk?



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 22, 2015)

My recipe  includes 18.86% Coconut Oil, and I'm worried that adding coconut milk will be too drying to the skin (since I heard too much coconut can irritate skin). What do you guys think? Should I use another type of milk?


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 22, 2015)

The amount of coconut oil in coconut milk is quite small. It will raise the SF a little but I haven't noticed it making the soap more cleansing. Its my favorite kind of milk for soaps, made a batch with it today.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 22, 2015)

l love using coconut milk. It makes a really creamy bar of soap. I also don't find it more drying or cleansing. I calculated the fat in the brand I buy to see how it would increase the SF. In the brand plus the volume I use, it increases my SF by 5%. You may want to factor that in and decide if you want a higher SF soap or adjust your lye accordingly.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry SF stands for?


----------



## Susie (Feb 22, 2015)

SF=Superfat

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51841


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh lol. Okay thank you guys so much! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 22, 2015)

I find exactly the opposite. The coconut milk adds the extra conditioning that my dry skin needs. Do a comparison - use your favorite recipe and sub 50% of your water with the cocomilk. If you don't want the extra step of freezing the milk, use 50% water to dissolve your sodium hydroxide to prepare your lye water and add the remaining liquid (cocomilk) to your oils.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry about that, Penguin! If you decide you want to do the math to calculate superfat when using coconut milk, here's a thread that may help:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51437

Edit: I agree with Cindy. The extra conditioning is wonderful!


----------



## abc (Feb 22, 2015)

Is the preferred coconut milk the canned variety or the carton? I've seen folks mention canned but not in the carton. It's much cheaper in the carton but I think the fat is lower than canned.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't answer that question. I've used both and my notes don't say anything special of one over the other. I did just start buying coconut milk powder and making my own milk. A big difference - A lot more fat content. I actually plan to reduce my SF. Very rich and creamy texture.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 22, 2015)

I want my SF to stay at around 5%. Now knowing that the milk can increase SF, I guess substituting my water content with full coconut milk might be out of the question. I might just do half of it as coconut milk. Is there a calc online or a math formula that can help me know how much lye to add so that my SF will stay the same?


----------



## KristaY (Feb 22, 2015)

The math formula I used is spelled out in the thread link I attached earlier. (#8 I think) Also, if you want your calculations checked, post it, and we'll be happy to help!


----------



## Nevada (Feb 22, 2015)

How to calculate Coconut Milk in a recipe.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46357&page=3


----------

